# [SOLVED] I want to play GTA 4 but...



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a lot of problems :upset:. I tried running the game from steam, registered normally and it went ok until I started the game... It said I need pixel shader 3.0, even though I use Directx 10 for XP (which I later on found out was the problem). At first I thought it was updates. I installed a high priority update, restarted, and got the same error. Then I remembered that I installed Directx 10 for XP. I read the comments and found people had the same problem. Luckily there was a guy who knew how to uninstall it and reinstall the regular Directx 9.0c. It uninstalled Directx 10, but now steam won't even start up the rockstar lobby. I installed the latest Directx 9.0c from microsoft.com, but still nothing. Now i'm really desperate, so if anyone can help, please speak up!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

Your computer can't run it. You probably have a really old computer and you should just buy a new computer. A $700 tower will suffice fine for GTA 4

Post your dxdiag 

start menu
run
type *dxdiag*
save all information (save as a log in notepad) and upload it here.

Example


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Your computer can't run it. You probably have a really old computer and you should just buy a new computer. A $700 tower will suffice fine for GTA 4
> 
> Post your dxdiag
> 
> ...


Its not a problem with requirements. I already know it can support it . I already said its a problem with Directx, but I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

We need to see your system specs before offering any advice, otherwise we're working blindfolded. The My System dropdown below your name doesn't contain any useful information, so post back with the dxdiag report.

If you already know your computer can support the game, then you must know what graphics card you've got, but you've listed it as ATI Radeon, which tells us nothing.

Run dxdiag and got to the Display tab. Enable acceleration and run the 2 tests. If there are any problems with DirectX, they will be listed in the Notes box after the tests have finished.

Have you verified the advice about removing DirectX 10 from XP? It could be related to your problem if the advice was incorrect. Do you have a link to it?

I've used a few different methods to try and get DirectX 10 to run in 32bit XP, and it can be very difficult to remove if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

Ok I have the information. It should be below. Also here is the info I followed:


> SGTRockman Says
> 
> 16. Mar, 2009
> 
> ...


Apparently it didn't work.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

Your computer needs around a 3ghz dual core and A 4830 to run GTA 4 nicely with at least 2 gigs of ram. YOu have none of these. Until you buy a better computer I would highly recommend you don't buy this game because you currently *can not* run this game.


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Your computer needs around a 3ghz dual core and A 4830 to run GTA 4 nicely with at least 2 gigs of ram. YOu have none of these. Until you buy a better computer I would highly recommend you don't buy this game because you currently *can not* run this game.


 You apparently don't get my problem. I know I can run it. For the last time its a Directx Problem. I guess I have to figure it out myself


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

Well then run it, because I'll be here waiting for you to fail at that. I only want to help but apparently you think you already know the answers. 

Look here and never pay attention the minimum spec, those are just the specs that will be able to play a game but not run it properly and it won't be fun.
http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10296/

Do you see my system under my avatar? Well I can just run the game on High setting @1280 x 1024 with around 30FPS. You computer is barely able to run Oblivion on medium settings.


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Well then run it, because I'll be here waiting for you to fail at that. I only want to help but apparently you think you already know the answers.
> 
> Look here and never pay attention the minimum spec, those are just the specs that will be able to play a game but not run it properly and it won't be fun.
> http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10296/
> ...


I don't need any help on The system requirements for the last time.
I need help with downgrading Directx 10 for Windows XP to Directx 9.0c.
I already know it'll work ok, I just want to actually play it, but I need to downgrade. Deleting Directx 10 just makes it impossible to download DX 9. So I need to downgrade.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

Yes the Alky project doesn't work and never has.

Start -> Run
Type: regedit
On the left there is a big list. Choose: HKEY_LOCAL MACHINE -> SOFTWARE -> MICROSOFT DIRECTX
Now delete the DirectX folder and restart the PC.

After the PC reboots, download this registry key:
http://www.freewebs.com/clanhzo/dx9.rar
Unzip it with WinRAR and double click on the registry key to execute it.
Now download the latest DirectX from *here*.
Restart the PC.


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Yes the Alky project doesn't work and never has.
> 
> Start -> Run
> Type: regedit
> ...


I used the web updater thing from microsoft to check, but it says that I already have the latest Directx. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

Could you please go into HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DirectX and check the version it lists.

Have you ever been able to run GTA4 before? Because Ninja is quite right, your graphics card doesn't even meet the minimum requirements of the game and your CPU and RAM are borderline too.


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Missing files for DX 9.0c*

Right now I don't care if I can run it or not. I just want my old Directx. I found an installer, but afterwards, dxdiag says i'm missing some files . I don't care if I can play it or not, I just want to play my other games. Apparently these missing files are causing problems. If anyone can tell me whats wrong, please help.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

before you run the web updater you need to remove dx10
did you follow what Mcninja suggested in his post#10?
be sure to follow the instructions exactly


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*I'm missing files*



RockmasteR said:


> before you run the web updater you need to remove dx10
> did you follow what Mcninja suggested in his post#10?
> be sure to follow the instructions exactly


I did not use the web updater. I already have DX 9.0c, its just missing some files . I need to know how I can get all the files I need


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

Delete the registry key and follow the directions in the post above, #10

This is the directx latest distributable package
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Directx Problums*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Delete the registry key and follow the directions in the post above, #10
> 
> This is the directx latest distributable package
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


The web updater said I have the latest already. I just downloaded the full install package after I did what you said. I'm missing some files and the web updater is crap. Any other way?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

You could re-install Windows.


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Directx Solution*

I found a solution that may just work :grin:. I recently found a program that lets you completely delete Directx. I'm gonna use that, then add the dx9 registry, and use the web installer. I'll post back if it works or not.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

You do know that your computer can not run GTA 4 right? I don't to tell you, I told you so. I'd rather you have money to buy a new computer then to buy a game right now that won't work.

Please do keep us informed though, ok.


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Directx problems*



Mcninjaguy said:


> You do know that your computer can not run GTA 4 right? I don't to tell you, I told you so. I'd rather you have money to buy a new computer then to buy a game right now that won't work.
> 
> Please do keep us informed though, ok.


I don't care if it can run or not anymore. I want to at least play my other 33 games. I'm missing some files for Directx 9.0c, which is causing problems. Is there any way to get the files I need? The DxDiag that I uploaded on post 13 has the information that you should need I guess.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

I really don't recommend that you play around in the registry, as you could do further damage.

Try this....

Go HERE, download, install and run DirectX Happy Uninstaller. This will completely remove/repair DirectX. I suggest removing it completely.

Then go HERE, and re-install a new clean DirectX 9.0C Redist.

Then let us know where you stand.


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Directx 8.1 instead of 9.0c?! ****

Ok I'm confused. It isn't missing files anymore, but it keeps saying I have directx 8.1.... I try updating, nada. Still says DX 8.1. I'm gonna try recovering system... If that fails I might have to reformat


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Directx 8.1 instead of 9.0c?! ****



EliteMew said:


> Ok I'm confused. It isn't missing files anymore, but it keeps saying I have directx 8.1.... I try updating, nada. Still says DX 8.1. I'm gonna try recovering system... If that fails I might have to reformat


Ok that's fine! Now try and reinstall the game. The game will re-install whatever version of DirectX you need; in this case it will be 9.0C.

Don't uninstall the game, just re-install it; the files will write, right over the old and add what it needs.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

Don't reformat, please do what Sven says. Formatting should be a last option.

I don't like formatting becasue it takes a long time to install my 30+ games. So far I only have 29 games installed and they take up 147 gigs.


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Directx 8.1 instead of 9.0c?! ****



Sven2157 said:


> Ok that's fine! Now try and reinstall the game. The game will re-install whatever version of DirectX you need; in this case it will be 9.0C.
> 
> Don't uninstall the game, just re-install it; the files will write, right over the old and add what it needs.


Actually that won't work. I already tried installing the latest. It still said DX 8.1 afterwards. Is there any way for it to change that 8.1 to 9.0c? Updating won't work, installing full package won't work, any other ideas?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

If formatting is really the simpliest, cleanest and *fastest* solution than I would say go for it.

We don't want you to not be able to use your computer.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

try to get directx 9.0c from my sig before you format
and see what it gives you


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Directx problems*



Mcninjaguy said:


> If formatting is really the simpliest, cleanest and *fastest* solution than I would say go for it.
> 
> We don't want you to not be able to use your computer.


I don't even want to reformat though. I will if I have to.



RockmasteR said:


> try to get directx 9.0c from my sig before you format
> and see what it gives you


That is the one I used before. It will not work at all.
Any other way? I have Directx 9.0c, but it won't show that. Any program/ registry editing I can use/edit? I know registry editing can mess up my computer, but I'm desperate.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Directx 8.1 instead of 9.0c?! ****



EliteMew said:


> Actually that won't work. I already tried installing the latest. It still said DX 8.1 afterwards. Is there any way for it to change that 8.1 to 9.0c? Updating won't work, installing full package won't work, any other ideas?


So you tried to re-install the game? Or DirectX? I said *re-install the game*, don't uninstall, just re-install it. This will overwrite any bad files in the game and DirectX; *if you do a FULL re-installation*.

Before you do that though, Click the following link and re-install SP3: Windows XP SP3.

This will correct anything wrong with the registry, windows and DirectX, as it contains all the necessary files.

Let me know....


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Directx 8.1 instead of 9.0c?! ****



Sven2157 said:


> So you tried to re-install the game? Or DirectX? I said *re-install the game*, don't uninstall, just re-install it. This will overwrite any bad files in the game and DirectX; *if you do a FULL re-installation*.
> 
> Before you do that though, Click the following link and re-install SP3: Windows XP SP3.
> 
> ...


Ok i can try reinstalling SP3 again.. but its not just one game problem, Directx is causing all my games problems.

Edit: The download above does not give SP3 download, only instructions.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Directx 8.1 instead of 9.0c?! ****



EliteMew said:


> Ok i can try reinstalling SP3 again.. but its not just one game problem, Directx is causing all my games problems.


Yes, I understand. :smlove2: SP3 (Service Pack 3), contains a WHOLE bunch of security, programmatic and other error fixes. Since DirectX is integrated into Windows (XP & Vista), there are fixes in there for it, as well. :wink:


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Getting better and better...*

I have done "Improvements" to make it say I have Directx 9.0c (In other words didn't listen to SVEN and messed around with the registry :3-nuts. I then downloaded the dlls it was missing (I did scan them) and so far its working out good. Now I'm waiting for steam to download GTA 4 and then I'll test.

- gonna post back soon,
Elite Mew


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Getting not better*



EliteMew said:


> I have done "Improvements" to make it say I have Directx 9.0c (In other words didn't listen to SVEN and messed around with the registry :3-nuts. I then downloaded the dlls it was missing (I did scan them) and so far its working out good. Now I'm waiting for steam to download GTA 4 and then I'll test.
> 
> - gonna post back soon,
> Elite Mew


It didn't work :/. Any other suggestions before I format? I have all my files backed up so I might as well go for it...


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

At this point, I feel any other sugestions would be a waste of time. Go ahead and reformat. It is clear that, from your previous posts, you are most likely going to do that anyway; regardless of what is suggested. I am still very unclear as to what you have tried, and because of this, it is nearly impossible to resolve this in a timely manner. This due to the fact that I have NO idea what you have done to the system or game.

Good luck to you...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

I have a suggestion, save your money and buy a new computer because you will not be able to play GTA 4.

You need a capable computer which is what you don't have. This ma seem frustrating to you but its a simple fact that GTA 4 needs a powerful PC to run it properly.


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Closing thoughts*



> Sven2157 At this point, I feel any other sugestions would be a waste of time. Go ahead and reformat. It is clear that, from your previous posts, you are most likely going to do that anyway; regardless of what is suggested. I am still very unclear as to what you have tried, and because of this, it is nearly impossible to resolve this in a timely manner. This due to the fact that I have NO idea what you have done to the system or game.
> 
> Good luck to you...


I see... Thank you all at techsupportforums for helping. I unfortunately have to format.



> Mcninjaguy I have a suggestion, save your money and buy a new computer because you will not be able to play GTA 4.
> 
> You need a capable computer which is what you don't have. This ma seem frustrating to you but its a simple fact that GTA 4 needs a powerful PC to run it properly.


... I said in my last few posts that I want to at least play my other 33 games .


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

I am just talking about GTA 4. I have posted in post #27 that I think you should do what allows you to play games the fastest.


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

Can't I just upgrade my computer? Its less expensive at least. I don't have the money for a new computer now.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*



EliteMew said:


> Can't I just upgrade my computer? Its less expensive at least. I don't have the money for a new computer now.


:woot:

You sure could! I don't get why people go out and buy new computers? :4-dontkno When they already have 90% of what a computer needs to be a computer!

You have the HDD's, CD/DVD-ROM, OS, Software, Case, etc, etc... Now look at getting a good MotherBoard, CPU and RAM. You have everything else! :wink:

When you are ready to start shopping and building, you can find answers to your upgrade here.


----------



## EliteMew (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

Great! I don't want to have to buy a new computer. Thats a big . I will probably post in the Building forums pretty soon after I get my computer working again.

-Look for me in building forums,
Elite Mew.


/ThreadClosed


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

give me a PM to the link of your thread in the building forum.

If you're just looking for a new tower Ican recommend a PC that will cost around $600 - $700 and play GTA 4 just fine.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: I want to play GTA 4 but...*

Mark the thread as solved if you are finished with it.

Good luck with building your new system.


----------

